# What A (is Not Valid Winn 32 Application) Means



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

When I am try to play a data CD the Windows 2000
professional,gives me the following message:
< IS NOT VALID WINN 32 APPLICATION >.
So,I can not play the cd.I tested the cd in the same pc before when I had the win98 and no problem.Please help if you have time to spent!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

closing duplicate, view this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=68524


----------

